# worried



## caligula69uk (Jun 3, 2010)

I have just purchased 3 kittens. One is half the size of the others yet was born first apparently. Is this kitten OK.? What are the reasons for the small size.?. How can I build up her strength in the future??
Thanks
Marie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please don't cross post in multiple forums.


----------

